# Which Room



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello, Great forum and i love looking at all the HT room pictures.


I have a 52in tv with Polk speakers and sub and a Yamaha tuner. I have this setup in a small empty bedroom. I was thinking of moving all my gear in small living room.
Do most of you prefer your stuff in living room or a dedicated room?

Any suggestions welcomed..

Thanks.
Mark


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Great to have you join!

As to your question, I'd much rather have a dedicated room -- the main reason being that you can usually set up the equipment to maximize the best sound of your system. A living room setup usually involves a lot of compromises. And forget about adding any kind of acoustical treatments in a living room -- at least if you're married. :whistling:

JCD


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

JCD said:


> .... I'd much rather have a dedicated room -- the main reason being that you can usually set up the equipment to maximize the best sound of your system..... :whistling: JCD


First , Welcome !!!

I second JCD's opinion ... :T:T:T

I used to have my TV and surrounds in my family room; sound was okay ..:sad::sad:

I found some theater chairs at a good price ... I bought them, and after that I started changing everything and decided to convert a room into a dedicated HT .... I'm very :jump::jump::jump: ... I wouldn't go back to having my HT in a Living/Family room .... if possible, "DEDICATED IS THE WAY TO GO" ... :yay::yay::yay:


----------



## goose (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome and the input. I'll keep it where it is and maybe add a few things.
Again, thanks. :filmstrip:


----------



## Fred33 (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome, welcome.... Yea I would have a dedicated room. That way you can modify the room to suit your equipment.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

JCD said:


> And forget about adding any kind of acoustical treatments in a living room -- at least if you're married. :whistling:
> 
> JCD


You just need to make them look good, and then find a woman who appreciates "modern art". (or home theater, I guess)


----------

